# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  A Paris dining guide from Argentinian foodie who currently lives in Miami!

## JEK

Daughter and son-in-law are in Paris for 8 days and they bumped into an interesting fellow with his own foodie guide.

We have the best deal while they are overseas!

IMG_1067-MOTION.gif

----------


## lmj

JEK this guide is excellent!  Glad to see some places that I frequented when I lived there (a LONG time ago) and studied at the Sorbonne. Thanks for sharing it and please thank your daughter for creating it. I'm going to integrate it into the doc that I give friends when they ask for recommendations on Paris. Merci mille fois!

----------

